

The rise of Silicon Dad - greyman
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/885e1d28-a7c0-11e2-9fbe-00144feabdc0.html

======
btipling
It's tough making the choice to join a startup while having a kid. I make sure
I make lots of time for my daughter whenever I can, but I have lots of late
work nights. I try to come home for dinner. I wake up at 4 am to get work done
so I don't miss out on evenings.

Also they have a really nice kitchen.

